# Aerial Pics of our training field.



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

One of the percs of leasing land on Airport property for our club grounds AND me working for a Helicopter operator/maintenance company - I do sometimes get to go flying, but for these pics I just asked one of the pilots to snap a few next time he was overhead. 

They turned out great! We recently moved some of the fencing and measured out the dimensions of a regulation field, re-positioned the permanent blinds, and freshly painted them a sharp red. Don't really appreciate what a large area of land we have unless seen from above like this.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

That's awesome!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Cool. I have aerial photos of my place, but they are much farther away than that.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Its huge or seems it...do you have mild winters-maybe not since you already have snow on the ground


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow! What a great place...
Loved the photos too!

 Kat


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You have the coolest(or coldest) job! Wow, love those photo's!


----------

